# Quilly the cuddle monster



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a proud and precious moment when they'll cuddle like this with you! 


Anyone else have any cute and cuddly pictures of their hedgie to share?? Please post them up.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that's how we cuddle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 748279648/

he puts his head on my hand or sticks his nose between my fingers... last night he even tried hugging my hand. :lol: in the meantime, i massage his back with my other hand. i do need to grow a third arm, pronto.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Awww!  
That's so cute. hehehe.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

D'awwwww

I have yet to cuddle with my hedgie without his cuddle sack. He does not like being exposed when awake, unfortunately


----------



## bangeranggg (Apr 28, 2010)

I have had Brillo since Sunday and any cuddle session we have had has been with his cuddle sack. Today I had to pick him up with my hands rather than the cuddle sack to investigate and look for blood. The investigation didn't go too well, because he started cuddling with me! I was so surprised. I didn't turn down the chance of the bonding time.  Tonight I'm going to try and cuddle again without the cuddle sack.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking about this post today when I was at the vet and Phin was running around and fussing himself into oblivion. Finally he came over to me and settled his head down on my hand was was like, "Mom, can we go home now?"


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Aww yeah! It's so cute when they look at you with that expression that says, "Mommmaa, let's go!" or "momma do I have to??" :lol:


----------

